# Looking for standard jnat to test out



## Sushiman703

Hi guys, I'm getting more and more interested in jnats but they seem to be a lot of maintenance. Never used one before and am curious to how they feel/cut afterwards. Not sure of the "lvls" or hardness but any standard low tier should do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sushiman703

Edit: I'm already using grits 1000,6000,10000 with green compound strops and they make my knives surgical sharp so idk if investing in jnats would benefit me.
Like would they make my knives sharper than they already are?


----------



## ethompson

Sharper on a absolute basis? Probably not… the two benefits are 1) greater tooth at a given refinement level and 2) a high quality (subjective) blade finish due to the polishing characteristics of naturals, particularly those from Japan. The second is the reason for the big price differential in my opinion.


----------



## refcast

I find that jnats compared to synths at the same grit, have a finer edge, since the scratches are usually shallower. However, compared to stropping compounds like diamond or chromium oxide or boron, or linen, the jnats don't get quite the same kind of hair splitting as easy. But I do prefer jnat edges for shaving, then linen if I want more, but I don't like, or feel a need to go past that.

Hmm a standard jnat. . . There isn't one!!! But it depends one what you want. . . argh yeah, more questions than answers. I'd sell you one, or lend you one, but all the ones I have now are ones I'm keeping.

It depends on what grit you want! If you want a butchery edge and medium grit, get an aoto. I'm half/half on recommending the binsui and amakusa, they can be good but are often too hard to quickly use, though they can still polish quite nicely, and give the characteristic kasumi of jnats. They are really cheap though! So if you wanted to try, it's still super legit of a way to do so. I only say avoid because it will take a little effort to get the results you want -- namely you need to use a diamond plate.

I swear there should perhaps be a jnat passaround . . .ugh .


----------



## Sushiman703

Thanks for the feedbacks I think I will try out the amakusas


----------



## refcast

Oh --

if you're getting a jnat --

try the thai binsui or khao men from aranyik in hawaii. They are better and similar priced.

Ask for a soft one -- but that's up to you

It's as good as a good Japanese aoto, but not an excellent aoto. And they smell similar too. . . like forest mud. But not as good or same as a japanese finisher


----------



## Heckel7302

Maybe give @ethompson's mystery mine mid grit a try. Sounds nice, and the price is right. I'm sure he'd be happy to discuss it with you.






SOLD - Jnats - 2x uchi, 2x suita, 1 mystery stone


I’ve bought a lot of stuff recently and need to pare down. Happy to answer any questions, add additional pictures, etc. Additional polish pics can be added over the next week or so. Will do nice discounts for anyone buying multiples and can include a couple smaller finger-stones in any parcel if...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Be forewarned, once you get a taste of Jnats, you'll probably want another one.


----------



## MowgFace

refcast said:


> Oh --
> 
> if you're getting a jnat --
> 
> try the thai binsui or khao men from aranyik in hawaii. They are better and similar priced.
> 
> Ask for a soft one -- but that's up to you
> 
> It's as good as a good Japanese aoto, but not an excellent aoto. And they smell similar too. . . like forest mud. But not as good or same as a japanese finisher



I like the Khao Men MUCH more than the Binsui.


----------



## MowgFace

For reference. The huge black stone is the Khao men. Sealed on all sides but the sharpening face. 

Binsui on top of it completely unsealed.

Aranyik sent me 4 or 5 smaller “slip stones” of the Khao men for free. If I can find any of those little pieces I’ll DM you.


----------



## Sushiman703

MowgFace said:


> For reference. The huge black stone is the Khao men. Sealed on all sides but the sharpening face.
> 
> Binsui on top of it completely unsealed.
> 
> Aranyik sent me 4 or 5 smaller “slip stones” of the Khao men for free. If I can find any of those little pieces I’ll DM you.
> 
> View attachment 183433


Greatly appreciated


----------



## Sushiman703

Also what does it being sealed and unsealed mean. Always see that in the descriptions


----------



## Heckel7302

Sushiman703 said:


> Also what does it being sealed and unsealed mean. Always see that in the descriptions


It means that the bottom and sides of the stone are coated in lacquer or some other waterproofing. Natural stones often have cracks, or spots that could crack, that can get worse when they are wet then dried then wet then dried, on and on. Sealing helps prevent the cracks from getting worse. It’s usually recommended to seal all natural stones. It’s easy to do. I use a spray can of lacquer. Cover the sharpening face with painters tape, then spray them with the lacquer. I do 4-6 coats. 

The most traditional way is with cashew lacquer and layers of rice paper.


----------



## MowgFace

Heckel Beat me to it!


----------

